# New RUBs front opening boxes



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hello just wondering has any body tried any of the new front opening box from really useful boxes??

they look pretty good but just wondering what the seal is like on them? any one have any ideas or used them at all?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i was looking at these the other day on a website and wondering the same, they might be better at stacking as you can just open the front, but i want to know how good it closes, or would i need to make adjustments to it


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

exactly they are quite cheap as well only like £4.00 for a small one so not bad. think i shall have to go to a staples and look!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

anyone know the website there on so i dont have to troll through google.

Ta


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

av seen someone on here that used them but they drilled holes in the top at the front and used doweling (sp) to push in the holes and make the fronts more secure


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - Full Range


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW!!! They do 145 lt now :O, wonder how long till they create one 5ft x 3ft x 2ft ??


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I use the 64 litre front opening boxes for my corns. I love it - it's easy to get at the snakes, easy to see inside the boxes without disturbing animals or spilling water bowls, and gives them a good amount of height and floor space. I'm going to have another couple built for me with the aim being to have the majority of my adults in them by the end of the year.

There is a thread here with some photos - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/74244-front-opening-adult-corn-rack.html


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

I use the front opening 64L boxes. They don't lock, so you'll have to improvise if to avoid escapes. Great for the higher up boxes as you don't need to be above them to get in.


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

toyah that rack looks really good. did you make the rack? and also how are you heating it?


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

It's from WinRacks, heated by heat mats at the back of the boxes. We put the dowel in ourselves afterwards, he supplied it just with the boxes but I'm sure if you asked he'd drill the boxes for you too.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

the-tick said:


> Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - Full Range


dont get em off here they want soemthing like £10 postage


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

spend_day said:


> dont get em off here they want soemthing like £10 postage


it was only to show their whole range


----------

